# Over 50, is there any clinics that will take me?



## Sue001 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

I think I could possibly be the oldest on this forum.

I have had three goes of IVF using Donor eggs in Alicante and have had three miscarriages.  The last go was a week ago and I have just started bleeding heavily.  Not a good sign.

I cannot have any more treatments in Alicante, as their cut off age is 50.  I went with them through The London Fertility Clinic(LFC).  They had mentioned that they also have links with a clinic in Cyprus, which has no age limit, but they are now saying they have cut off links with them now, since our conversation in March.

Does any one know where I can carry on with my treatment at my age?

I can't do anything until next year (age 51) as we have used up all our savings!  I feel awfully lost and low today.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## littleoldlady (Dec 5, 2010)

Sue
I have PM'd you but you are not the oldest on this forum.
LOL


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sue I am so sorry for what u r going through, but well done for not giving up, u set a fantastic example to the rest of us

With regards to the age limit, the Dogus IVF centre in Cyprus doesn't have a limit at all. 
They also have an excellent reputation.
Why don't u give them a call? Their number, as on their website is 0090  533 888 4086

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Sue001 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks girls for all your encouragement and help.  I will be emailing all contacts soon.  

Littleoldlady, I've received your PM and have replied back.  Thanks again.

I feel I am not alone in my quest to be a Mum.

Onwards with courage.

Sue
x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Sue
Some clinics will treat you up to 57/58 in CZ Rep and although the prices are getting more expensive now, its still cheaper than going to clinics in Spain or going through a clinic here in UK to one abroad. (thats probably why you are now very broke)
I went to ReproMEDA for first TX age limit 50, but i was 51 at transfer BFP DD, my 2nd TX was at ReproFIT age 53 BFP B&G twins. Both these clinics are in Brno CZ that you can get a flight too, from Stanstesd or Luton. with Budjet airlines and Hotels between Tradefairs (double at Tradfaris) are average £50 BB per room, per night. 
I  heard so assumed that ReproFIT only done TX up too 55, but since learnt from a good source its  age57. Both these clinics are in Brno, Reprofits price for fresh cycle is EU4.900 and the waiting list for DE is now about 9mths and they do now ask for a deposit of eu1000 at some point along it.. You can find out more info on CZ boards
Angel Blessings
XX
BC


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Sue

Just posting a link to BFP announcement from a lovely lady who is 51  Maybe she can give you some tips 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268179.0

Best of luck and hope you will find the clinic that will make your dreams come true  

Xx


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Sue,
Just want to join everyone in wishing you good luck, pma & stamina to keep going. This journey is really tough especially as the years creep on. I am now 49 but haven't given up yet, tho' my DH finds it hard to remain positive about it all, & I am sure some friends & family think me mad to keep going 'at my age'. I generally mention it to very few people now (& TTC has been going on for such a long time that even I'm sick of talking about it!!!  ).

Hope you'll feel less alone with the support on this forum
x


----------



## Sue001 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Helen3,
I know what you mean. I feel sick about taking about our predicament and so are others!  I have hardly told anyone, only a handful of people, who I am sure think  I'm mad, but what do they know!  They are not in our position.
I rarely talk about it too.  We started off down the adoption route 3 years ago, but that didn't work out as our local authority wanted us to have the same ethnic mix as the child, which was impossible, as I am a bit of a Heinz 57!
so this is how we came to do donor eggs.

I am so glad I found this forum.  You lot are so lovely.

x

P.S emailed Julie at Dogus today and she replied instantly.  It looks straight forward there and no age limit!


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck Sue! 
We also tried the adoption route but got rejected for everything in our distant past not being 100% pc, even tho' off the record the social workers thought we'd both make great parents!!! (we haven't got any criminal records btw, & what concerned them had nothing to do with children or our ability to be parents!).
Our DE clinic (CRM London) is taking it's time (we've been on their waiting list for DE for 7 months now) so I am beginning to think about going abroad. 
Let's keep in touch & let me know how you get on with Dogus.


----------



## barbara1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sue,

Look at Greece thread, you,ll meet Serum thread with lots of success and there,s no waiting list, affordable price and individual treatment tailored to everyone,s situation.
email address; [email protected]

You,re not alone and will never walk alone, for many people will always be here to assist you   

Best of luck
Barbara1


----------



## Sue001 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I've decided on Dogus.  I can't afford it right now, but hopefully by January next year.

Helen3, I'll let you know how I get on.  Keep in touch.

Also thank you nikki76 for guiding me there.  I wish I knew about them earlier, they are alot cheaper than Alicante, Spain. Could of had 6 goes at Dogus for my 3 goes in Spain!

Thanks everyone.  Will keep in touch.  Would love to know how you all get on too.

Lots of lucky fairy dust on all of you.
Sue
x


----------

